# Seeking work location where I can ski



## PeteS

I'm entertaining the idea of moving to a ski town. I'm single, 29, no debt or major attachments, so I rationalize that now is the time to do this. I've been climbing for 8 years, Class B CDL, alot of bucket and crane experience. I'm just wondering if you guys know of anything available. Cheers


----------



## Whiteindustries

*Try the Winter Park Area Colorado*



PeteS said:


> I'm entertaining the idea of moving to a ski town. I'm single, 29, no debt or major attachments, so I rationalize that now is the time to do this. I've been climbing for 8 years, Class B CDL, alot of bucket and crane experience. I'm just wondering if you guys know of anything available. Cheers



Hi, When I was out in Winter Park/Fraiser/Granby areas this late summer they where screaming for help.
There was a log truck driver job listed at like $15 per hour to start CDL B.They where looking for flaggers on highway jobs at $14 per hour,construction everywhere.Granby just approved 4,000 building permits for the second time this year so they are growing $$$$from Denver building their weekend getaways.Great skiing also.Winter Park and Steamboat not to far away.


----------



## spencerhenry

if you show up they will hire you.
i have been looking for framing help for 6 months. at this point i dont even bother to advertise, no one calls. the temp service says i am 40th in line.


----------



## wbs

my friend just moved to Bend, Oregon to work for trees inc. mt. bachelor is sweet, and close by. trees inc. needs more guys there.


----------



## SkiTown

Pete - I sent you an email.


----------



## Chronic1

I need someone with own insurance, wants to work with a good attitude.


----------



## Whiteindustries

*What Town,What kind of work?*



Chronic1 said:


> I need someone with own insurance, wants to work with a good attitude.



Hi,
What,Where and How Much?


----------



## Chronic1

I have more work than I can handle. I live in Colorado Springs. One contract I have is for cleaning up ( MPB kill, mistletoe and logs on ground) 35 acres at 1k an acre. I still have 25 to go. Been working it all summer with one brush dog. Blow chips onto property, haul off large beetle logs. 

The problem is workmans comp insurance. I carry my own liability and health, but my insurance CO wants 12 grand for one person.


----------



## PeteS

Hey Chronic. 12 grand sounds like an exorbitant amount for 1 worker. I'm actually paying for my own insurance since I've been working on my own for the past few months. So that wouldn't be a problem. If you're interested in a full time worker send me a pm when you get the chance. 

Thanks for the feedback amigos. Do you guys out west usually work year round? Anybody else out there like to ski/ ride? I'd be interested to hear if it's possible to swing a tree job job and find the time to ski.


----------



## Whiteindustries

*The Kill should kepp you busy*



Chronic1 said:


> I have more work than I can handle. I live in Colorado Springs. One contract I have is for cleaning up ( MPB kill, mistletoe and logs on ground) 35 acres at 1k an acre. I still have 25 to go. Been working it all summer with one brush dog. Blow chips onto property, haul off large beetle logs.
> 
> The problem is workmans comp insurance. I carry my own liability and health, but my insurance CO wants 12 grand for one person.



The Kill should keep you busy for a long time ahead.


----------



## Cotreewhisperer

Pete, 
On the front range we work all year, I cant speak for the mountain town companies. If Breckenridge interests you, there's a really good company there called a cut above forestry, they are in breck and the vail valley. I know he shuts down for the winter and works at the ski area.


----------



## Chronic1

I manage to backcountry ski a lot in the winter. Just bought a new pair of K2 Work Stynx telemark skis. New Garmont boots too. 

Colorado is considered semi-arid, over 300 sunny days a year. I live in the rian shadow of Pikes Peak and it's a desert...right next to the Garden of the Gods. March and April gets crappy, but that's when the snow is the best in the high-country. That's the great thing about being self employed with low overhead, if you want to take off for a week and ski in the San Juans there is nothing stopping you......


----------



## Chronic1

I have been looking for a full time person. Finding someone who wants to bust ass isn't easy (in my experience). 

If I don't find someone, the work won't get done. What I'm looking for...

Self insured
Knows chainsaws, chippers, climbing etc
I don't want to baby sit
No flaking out
I don't care what you do during your own time, but no drugs or alcohol on the job site (I could tell you stories that would burn off your ears)
Good work ethic
I can trust the person

I'd be willing to pay someone good money for quality help.


----------



## Whiteindustries

*I understand...*



Chronic1 said:


> I have been looking for a full time person. Finding someone who wants to bust ass isn't easy (in my experience).
> 
> If I don't find someone, the work won't get done. What I'm looking for...
> 
> Self insured
> Knows chainsaws, chippers, climbing etc
> I don't want to baby sit
> No flaking out
> I don't care what you do during your own time, but no drugs or alcohol on the job site (I could tell you stories that would burn off your ears)
> Good work ethic
> I can trust the person
> 
> I'd be willing to pay someone good money for quality help.



Boy do I understand,Ran/owned a trucking/paving/snow removal company for company ten years.held state contracts etc....Never knew where my help was hour to hour...Finally sold off!!!


----------



## Chronic1

Yup...stuffing brush into a chipper and working with other dangerous machinery is not too apealing to most people. For me it's freedom. I worked in the computer field for ten years...it was terrible...except fot the office babes. LOL.


----------



## Whiteindustries

*I can relate*



Chronic1 said:


> Yup...stuffing brush into a chipper and working with other dangerous machinery is not too apealing to most people. For me it's freedom. I worked in the computer field for ten years...it was terrible...except fot the office babes. LOL.



Before trucking I was a service manager for a large multi line motorcycle dealership,I was there for 6 years.Ended up not wanting to see bikes and or sleds in my time off, just the opposite reason that I wanted to be there to begin with.Serious quality of life issues!!!!
Trucking was a tough deal, but I had my time which was worth all the commission checks in the world.


----------



## britishArborist

Chronic1 said:


> Yup...stuffing brush into a chipper and working with other dangerous machinery is not too apealing to most people. For me it's freedom. I worked in the computer field for ten years...it was terrible...except fot the office babes. LOL.



????, that sounds just like me, i've been doing computer consulting for ten years, but I loved the tree work when I was doing it. I'm starting to put out the feelers to get back into it, even started buying some gear. Wilma seemed like a good opportunity since I just moved to florida. 

take a look at some pics from wilma:
http://flickr.com/photos/karllong/sets/1293488/


----------



## Chronic1

The bottom fell out of the computer industry here on Colorado's Front Range. Forestry/tree work was the only field I had been in. It's a better fit for me.

Starting my own deal was and is overwhelming. This forum has been a killer find for me. 

Good luck and be safe...


----------



## SCTreeCare

on the west coast we work year round. problem is there is little work during the rainy season. A lot of people have this romantic idea that there is tons of emergency work during the winter but truth is that those jobs are eaten up by the giants and most of us 
sole proprietors get left in the dust...... :Eye:


----------



## Chronic1

I have found that I can under-bid the large companies, give better customer service and do a better job.

Of course, it takes me twice as long. Argh.


----------



## jp hallman

wbs said:


> my friend just moved to Bend, Oregon to work for trees inc. mt. bachelor is sweet, and close by. trees inc. needs more guys there.



Bend's an awful expensive town to live in and the slopes are thirty miles away!
Two colleges and everyone wants to do the same thing this young fella's looking to do, be a ski bum.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

I did the ski bum thing for 5 years and it was fing hard to survive. The best 5 years of my life though and if I had the chance to do it again I would in a heart beat


----------

